# Build Up Recycling Business at U.A.E. Dubai or Middle east



## joellau (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello, everyExpat!!
This is my first Thread in Expat Forums.
I hope to having your kind of knowledge to helping !!:clap2:
I want to know more about RECYCLE in DUBAI or how can i do with or create?
Is it possible or not.

Coz i want buy the waste from DUBAI or Middle East back to ASIA-HKG .
Any Plastic, Copper, Computer, Cans......etc....

Thanks for all @[email protected] 

joel


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't know much about recycling in Dubai and/or the export import of recyclable materials.... however, before you embark on this in the forum, I would seriously do an inquiry with local governments that you want to deal with. Certain electronics (computers, air conditioning units, televisions, and the like) do contain valuable metals and chemicals that can be recycled, but will be banned for export and import as they would be classified as hazardous. 

Also, you don't say which countries you want to export to. Certain Asian countries will not allow the import of any items considered refuse unless you have government approval. 

If you are trying to set up the recycling facility here in Dubai, then that may be a different story. Do you have the equipment? Do you have a partner (local) here or can you set up in the free zone? Are there any firms locally that you can sell your end product to (Aluminum, Steel, etc.)? I don't know the answers to the above, so you will have to do some research.

Governments, man... check with the governments, but I would think the UAE is paying someone to ship their waste somewhere as I don't know where they would dump it here.

Good Luck.


----------

